# alsa non trova dispositivo...[Risolto]

## RenfildDust

Ho ripreso un pc che non usavo da un po come desktop ma solo come server e l'ho trovato con la scheda audio non funzionante.

- Nnostante i moduli siano quelli giusti, non trova la scheda sonora.

Moduli da lsmod:

```
snd_seq_midi            9376  0

snd_pcm_oss            42912  0

snd_mixer_oss          17152  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4868  0

snd_seq_oss            31488  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8064  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48848  6 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ens1371            25504  1

gameport               16264  1 snd_ens1371

snd_rawmidi            24352  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          8844  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         84000  1 snd_ens1371

snd_ac97_bus            3328  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                73732  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23556  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    49636  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10888  1 snd_pcm
```

La scheda è questa (da lspci):

```
  00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
```

Quando eseguo alsaconf, tutto sembra andare per il meglio. (Anche se non riesco a vedere l'output del riavvio del demone alsasound in quanto viene subito fatto un clear dello schermo e viene mostrato il messaggio "... Have a Lot Fun!").

Quando però riavvio il alsasound l'output è:

```
/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]
```

Cosa può essere accaduto?

(Quando funzionava c'era un'altro kernel, ma non l'ho usato come desktop, perciò ci ho fatto caso solo adesso...)

----------

## IlGab

Cos'hai in /etc/modules.d/alsa ? Ci sono gli alias ?

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack

```

----------

## RenfildDust

Questo è alsa.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $
> 
> # ALSA portion
> ...

 

Ho provato pure a modificare la parte finale come da te consigliato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss
> ...

 

Ma ancora non va, al /etc/init.d/alsasound restart l'errore è uguale.

----------

## Scen

Stai utilizzando ALSA nel kernel o il pacchetto alsa-driver? Se è la seconda, prova con i driver nel kernel.

----------

## RenfildDust

Uso quelli nel kernel.

Un dubbio... E' possibile che la scheda audio si sia rotta?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Uso quelli nel kernel.
> 
> Un dubbio... E' possibile che la scheda audio si sia rotta?

 

secondo me non si è rotta ... prova con una live cd e controlla se funziona... se è così vuol dire che hai problemi al kernel ...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

>  *RenfildDust wrote:*   Uso quelli nel kernel.
> 
> Un dubbio... E' possibile che la scheda audio si sia rotta? 
> 
> secondo me non si è rotta ... prova con una live cd e controlla se funziona... se è così vuol dire che hai problemi al kernel ...
> ...

 

Stavo appunto per scrivere che non può essere rotta in quanto ho provato con un live CD, e lo spiritosone appena quotato si è messo a ridere alle mie spalle... Scusate il piccolo OT vi spiego, io e Rolls abitiamo insieme e tempo di riavviare dopo aver usato il live cd ha scritto il post...

Espelletelo!!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## HoX

Controlla sul live cd qual'è la versione di alsa e prova ad usare quella nel portage (che è più aggiornata di quella nel kernel, anche se meno stabile)... di più non so

----------

## RenfildDust

Semplicemente avevo ancora coldplug e non avevo udev. Non me ne ero accorto prima in quanto lo usavo solo come server, e aggiornando il kernel non avevo notato che si dovesse fare questa sostituzione.

Questo spiega anche questo:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574900-highlight-.html

----------

